# Just ordered an Ultimate co2 Regulator from GLA...



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

After lots of research I decided to try GLA's regulator out. I had a Milwaukee, even though I had read lots of negative reviews, and sure enough, it worked for less than a year before it started randomly dumping, and the solenoid started sticking open, so the PH controller couldn't shut it off. After losing a number of fish and shrimp I finally took it out and went lo tech for awhile. Unfortunately I have too much light, so it's time to go back to co2. Any others here with a GLA reg, I found a lot more positive reviews than negative ones...so hoping for the best!

Also redid my night lights with blue and green led's, makes for a nice aqua colored aquarium.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

i have a GLA Primo system for about 4 months. Albeit, this is my first CO2 system so I have no previous experience with others to compare against. However, I do like that the Fabco needle valve is nice and sensitive for fine tuning and easy to dial in. The solenoid gets quite warm (but I understand this to be the case with all solenoids) but works reliably. Overall it feels like a quality unit.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the GLA ultimate regulator with a 4 port manifold, after shipping and taxes it costed a fortune. say $700 CAD

I don't think the needle valve it uses is that much more accurate than the jbj ones I had. Once the bubble count has been set, you don't really need to adjust it anymore.

I don't think it's worth it honestly. I had a miluwakee with a 3 port manifold before for 11+ years and it was working fine until I blew the low pressure gauge by accident. 

It's a nice looking and shiny regulator, I'd probably get one of their cheaper ones instead of the ultimate dual stage one.

that's just my personal experience.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

THAT IS A HUGE MOSS BALL!!! Do you take it 5 pin bowling?!
I've had a couple Milwaukees that were wonky, a couple others that have been solid. Sorta takes a bit of finicking to get a reliable bubble count after each CO2 top up though.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

anyone wanna speculate what the moss balls worth? haha never even seen one half that big


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

The moss balls seem to really like my tank, both were that big (about the size of a baseball) until I made a bunch of smaller ones out of one! 

The Milwaukee was good at maintaining a count for the first 6 or 8 months, but went crazy out of the blue. The first few times the PH controller did it's job, but then the solenoid started sticking on so the controller couldn't shut it off. As long as the solenoid from GLA doesn't stick the controller will cut the co2 if it gets out of control...


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

Reckon said:


> THAT IS A HUGE MOSS BALL!!! Do you take it 5 pin bowling?!
> I've had a couple Milwaukees that were wonky, a couple others that have been solid. Sorta takes a bit of finicking to get a reliable bubble count after each CO2 top up though.


I have a 20lb co2 tank so shouldn't have to worry about filling it too often, I used it for a year and the gauge never moved! I carry it in my trailer now and use it to run my air nailers when I don't want to lug my compressor around, it's so much easier.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

So I got my regulator a few days ago and it appears to be of much better quality than the Milwaukee was...time will tell. Set up and initial adjustment was very easy and it hasn't strayed at all. Hopefully I can get my algae issues back under control!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The bubble count reliability has to do with the needle valve. I went from Clippard junk needle valves to Fabco NV-55's and couldn't have been happier. I might get Ideal's next time though. I think any regulator can have good or bad batches but the Milwaukee and lower end ones seem to have higher incidences of them going bad. You only have to lose a tank of fish once, depending on the stock, to pay for a good regulator. I lost well over $300 of fish, which is easily the difference between a dual stage regulator and a single stage regulator.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

please try Leland regulator
MINI DUAL C02 REGULATOR @ Williams Brewing
Those regulator name for aquarium are all over price.
This is same one as ADA


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

gouedi said:


> please try Leland regulator
> MINI DUAL C02 REGULATOR @ Williams Brewing
> Those regulator name for aquarium are all over price.
> This is same one as ADA


Not sure why I would try that one when I just bought a brand new one??


----------

